# Could we get a spellcheck function?



## Glib Gurl (Jan 2, 2010)

Is that doable?


----------



## dlewis (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't we have one.  I won't use it though.


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jan 2, 2010)

dlewis said:


> Don't we have one. I won't use it though.


 
WE do? Where?


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 2, 2010)

You could use the one in Mozilla or IE - you should be able to switch it on in the settings tab or something....???


----------



## *KP* (Jan 2, 2010)

If you use Internet Explorer, download ieSpell http://www.iespell.com/ It is free will be integrated with your browser.

If you use Firefox or Google Chrome, there is a spell check already integrated with the browser


----------



## Triniwegian (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord knows I need one...I fregg up all the time..lol


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Safari and Modzilla already have one....it tells me I spelled the word wrong, but wont tell me how to spell it right!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info-did not know we had one...


----------



## Tee (Jan 8, 2010)

I use ispell.  It's quick and easy.


----------



## FAMUDva (Jan 8, 2010)

cutiebe2 said:


> Safari and Modzilla already have one....it tells me I spelled the word wrong, but wont tell me how to spell it right!!!


 
In Safari if you right click it'll give you word choices of what it thinks you meant to spell.


----------



## kandake (Jan 8, 2010)

When you misspell a word, do you all get the red line under it notating the misspelling?  I just right click and change it to the correct spelling.


----------



## nysister (Jan 8, 2010)

It's called Firefox  Really it's the best. It makes life easier. Give up IE (if that's what you're using) it's so prehistoric.


----------



## kandake (Jan 8, 2010)

nysister said:


> It's called Firefox  Really it's the best. It makes life easier. Give up IE (if that's what you're using) it's so prehistoric.



Oh, is that why I'm able to that.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 8, 2010)

My computer does it automatically. It does the MS word squiggle. I use google chrome. Not sure if that makes a difference


----------

